# Breeders Breeders Breeders.....



## pickledjoy (May 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

New to this forum but long time stalker 

I need your help but I will apologize in advance for the question you probably get asked 10 times a day... I need your help in choosing a quality working line breeder in Canada. 

I'm in the province of British Columbia, I've tried looking online for BC GSD Breeders, either I am extremely uneducated or am quite picky as every website I visited I was not impressed, most were advertising working line puppies from parents that were not titled in schutzhund or anything for that matter or were advertising all sorts of protection/field/sport titles but none of those dogs correspond to the current breeding pool etc etc. The more educated I became the fewer and fewer BC Breeders I liked (and there aren't many to begin with).

I will be visiting a schutzhund club later on this month as well as a dog trainer who trains and has GSDs but in the meantime, which working line gsd breeders would you recommend that are within Canada?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

pickledjoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this forum but long time stalker
> 
> ...


 Not in Canada but you aren't awfully far from Vom Banach. She's great to talk to, try to catch her in her car that seems to be when she has the most time if you don't mind dropped calls. lol.
I spent a long time looking at Canadian breeders and I wasn't over the moon. There are a few sport guys in BC, but by and large they don't care much about health testing, beyond hips and elbows.
I think Carmen-Carmspack- knows of a breeder in BC but I couldn't find one, and do your self a favor and steer clear of the breeders in Alberta. It's a mess here.


----------



## pickledjoy (May 5, 2015)

Sabis mom, I actually emailed Vom Banach minutes before I made the post! Haha

I came across her website a few times during my search but it was only a few days ago that I took the time to really read through her webpages. I like her dogs... I really like her dogs 

It's funny you mention that about alberta, I recently came across a breeder from there that was advertising working line gsds but her breeding pool were great grandaughters or grandaughters(something along those lines) of "sieger titled" dogs... I thought Siegers were titles that were given to geman showline dogs....


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

Lee Hanrahan is in Canada and has very nice dogs! She has a litter on the ground now (repeat breeding, the first litter is turning out very nice). 

von Tighe Haus | HOME | German Shepherd Dogs in Ottawa

Her female is highly accomplished and very nice. Her stud dog is proving to be a very good producer so far and a male that I am considering breeding to myself in the future. I would definitely contact her.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The photography on her site is incredible!


----------



## pickledjoy (May 5, 2015)

GSD2727 said:


> Lee Hanrahan is in Canada and has very nice dogs! She has a litter on the ground now (repeat breeding, the first litter is turning out very nice).
> 
> von Tighe Haus | HOME | German Shepherd Dogs in Ottawa
> 
> Her female is highly accomplished and very nice. Her stud dog is proving to be a very good producer so far and a male that I am considering breeding to myself in the future. I would definitely contact her.



Thanks GSD2727!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I had a hard time finding a breeder I liked in BC, too. The one that Carmspack knows of is now retired. I ended up getting my puppy from Washington. Whereabouts in BC are you?


----------



## pickledjoy (May 5, 2015)

McWeagle said:


> I had a hard time finding a breeder I liked in BC, too. The one that Carmspack knows of is now retired. I ended up getting my puppy from Washington. Whereabouts in BC are you?


I live in Vancouver. Overtime I became less and less thrilled about BC breeders. I started looking for other Canadian breeders but it just seems the good ones never pop up on the first few pages of a google search. And not knowing people that own GSDs to talk to is another disadvantage. All I see is hyperactive ****zus roaming around


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

There are quite a few good working line breeders around the Seattle area - that's not too far of a drive for you. I'd check those out. Vom Banach is one (I see you've emailed them) and I think there were a couple others (can't remember names right now). 

It's not hard to take a puppy across the border. All you need is the receipt with you (ETA - and the puppy, of course! ). The CBSA agents convert what you paid in $US to $CDN and you pay GST/PST on the estimated $CDN price. If the puppy is over 3 mos, you need vaccination record showing that it's had the rabies shot. If under 3 mos, you don't need any vaccination proof.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD2727 said:


> Lee Hanrahan is in Canada and has very nice dogs! She has a litter on the ground now (repeat breeding, the first litter is turning out very nice).
> 
> von Tighe Haus | HOME | German Shepherd Dogs in Ottawa
> 
> Her female is highly accomplished and very nice. Her stud dog is proving to be a very good producer so far and a male that I am considering breeding to myself in the future. I would definitely contact her.


Lee's male Rico produced a super nice litter with Isis vom Wildhaus. 
I have a feeling he may be used quite a bit in the near future.

One other breeder to suggest that has a nice litter on the ground is Hawks Hunt...not sure if all pups are spoken for, it was a small litter. Hawks Hunt German Shepherds | Suzanne Clothier 
located in NY fb page has some video...I'm partial to the sire, as I have a pup out of him right now that is doing great. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suzanne-Clothier/205372299547882?fref=ts


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

pickledjoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this forum but long time stalker
> 
> ...


 Sent you a PM.


----------



## pickledjoy (May 5, 2015)

Hey Matt, 

Did not get your PM. I looked at my settings and private messaging is enabled :/


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Suzanne Eviston (von Grunheide) is in WA and she has connections in Canada. She might be able to give you a lead.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Lee's male Rico produced a super nice litter with Isis vom Wildhaus.


I was just going to say the same thing!  Rico is our pup's sire, and she's been amazing so far! Granted, that's only half the dog, but that whole litter is turning out fantastic. Smart, drivey, and focused. Plus, it looks like they've put a lot of work into the dam, who is also from the same kennel as Rico, so hopefully there has been a lot of careful selecting from the breeder. I'm willing to bet they're working closely together, too. If someone is new to breeding (I think I'm reading correctly that this is only their second litter?) then it's great to know they have help from someone more experienced.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

pickledjoy said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Did not get your PM. I looked at my settings and private messaging is enabled :/


 Sorry I will try again.  Just sending another now.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I have a vom Kiebitzende dog from Raino in PEI. Cuervo is exactly the dog they said he was going to be and is a joy to train. He's my first working line dog and A LOT of dog but they have been a great resource and stand behind their breedings. 

They don't breed a lot but may have an upcoming litter. Raino is very resourceful, it wouldn't hurt to send them an email and he may be able to help out with something on the West coast.


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Have a look here ........ Welcome to Lucescu Kennels ? Truly Versatile German Shepherds - committedtocanine.com. 

Renee has a very impressive resume and some very impressive accomplishments.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I know a Lucescu dog. Love her to bits. If I were in the market for a GSD that is the first place I would look.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

roym01 said:


> Have a look here ........ Welcome to Lucescu Kennels ? Truly Versatile German Shepherds - committedtocanine.com.
> 
> Renee has a very impressive resume and some very impressive accomplishments.


Renee is very accomplished for sure. Lucescu does have working lines but primarily mixes WGSL and WL by the looks of it. Depends if you want 100% Workingline or not. I am sure she has great dogs regardless.


----------

